# What's the salary range for hair stylists?



## Ted Connor (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife's has 12 years experience as a full service hair stylist. In Canada she is considered to be a senior stylist. What would her earning potential be in Dubai? Do they rent chairs in salons, or is it usually a salaried position?
We'll be moving there in Sept. 08. Any job offers?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Salaries are not good, I would expect that if she was in a salon she could earn in the region of 6 - 8000 Dhs.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

If she is good she could build up a client base at home and have good earnings potential many do work from home my last stylist worked from her maids room as they didn't have a live in maid.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

completely illegal but yes alot of people do do it.


----------

